# Geeks unite!



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

I am a geek. I read comic books, love Sci-Fi, and every now and then I impersonate a Star Wars character or two. 

I have found a series of questions worthy of debate, if anyone wants to join me...

1. Who wins in a fight between Superman and Thor?

2. Which is larger, the starship Enterprise or an Imperial Star Destroyer?

3. Can a lightsaber cut through adamantium?


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

NX-01 NCC-1701
Length: 225 m 289 m
Width : 136 m 130 m
Height: 33 m 67 m

Enterprise is smaller. Much as I hate to admit it. I'm much more of a Star Trek (NG) fan than a Star Wars fan. However, I love debates!  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Star_Destroyer


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

1. Superman would kick Thors ass all the way to next tuesday
2. Imperial Star Destroyer by far. 
3. A lightsaber can cut through ANYTHING.... even Chuck Norris


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Heather, are those the measurements of the newest Enterprise? And what about the measurements for a Star Destroyer? We need more "factual" data.  

Thor is a God. Superman is a puny Alien. Thor also carries a mystical hammer. What say thee now mortal Blake?

Chuck Norris will never die, so you just shut up!

However, I would like to see Paris Hilton cut in half with a lightsaber. Or tossed into the fires of Mount Doom.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont know, I saw paris hilton's super**** powers in that southpark episode and i think she could probably infect the lightsaber and its holder with a super strain of the clap...


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

Hammer schmammer... lest you not forget how strong superman's hair is, let alone the rest of him. 
Thor may be a God from this world, but superman is not of this world and thus above the Gods of this world.
The enterprise has a whole lot of wasted space, the star destroyer is one solid mass, far thicker than either hull of the enterprise


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> Hammer schmammer... lest you not forget how strong superman's hair is, let alone the rest of him.
> Thor may be a God from this world, but superman is not of this world and thus above the Gods of this world.




But Superman's power comes from a chemical reaction in his body to our yellow sun. Thor was born with his power, which to my knowledge can never be stripped from him, unless you count that one time...

Put Superman in a kryptonite lined darkroom, and he becomes a wussy.

I think Thor wins in any fight against Superman. 

I also believe that a Star Destroyer is more grand than the Enterprise, but only because I can't stand Star Trek. 

I don't really know if a lightsaber could cut through adamantium. And having Wolverine run at you with extended claws is really not the time you want to find out if your lightsaber is strong enough to cut him down.







"Glavin!"


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm totally with John on Thor.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, I concede on that too. However, I stick to my belief on the light saber issue.


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 15, 2007)

Odin would destroy either one of them.

And for the record, this is only the second geekiest thing I have witnessed in the last two weeks. The most geeky was our entire table, at a wedding reception mind you, solving quadratic equations (with helpful graphs and proofs) on cocktail napkins. And trying to outdo each other for obfuscation. I swear I saw a triple integration in there somewhere.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Heather, are those the measurements of the newest Enterprise? And what about the measurements for a Star Destroyer? We need more "factual" data.



Must do more research then...will get back to you.
(and I thought you liked Star Trek!)


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

no research needed!! its obvious, whole armies are on star destroyers. they are BIGGER!!!
Rob, good call.


----------



## Cinderella (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll raise you one Dean Cain. What happened to him anyway?


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> I'll raise you one Dean Cain. What happened to him anyway?




He played Scott Petersen, wife killer, in the made-for-t.v. movie. Not that I saw it.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> He played Scott Petersen, wife killer, in the made-for-t.v. movie. Not that I saw it.



Have you been watching Lifetime again, John?


----------



## TADD (Mar 15, 2007)

Well after Ripley's cuts ya.... Maybe the Price is Right.....


----------



## TADD (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with Thor, The Star Destroyer and in the right handsa a light sabre can cut through anything... In Episode One they bury the sabre up to the hilt in blast doors and don't get burnt... I am a Star Wars guy and would love to see a face-off between the two. (S. Wars & S.Trek)


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

interesting Tadd. I believe the enterprise would so destroy anything the empire could throw at it. However, if we're talking hand to hand combat, the jedi would come out on top.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> He played Scott Petersen, wife killer, in the made-for-t.v. movie. Not that I saw it.



.........


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought geeks just ate chicken heads....Eric


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

And snakes! 

Geek
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A geek is an individual who is fascinated by knowledge and imagination, usually electronic or virtual in nature. Geek may not always have the same meaning as the term nerd. The Merriam-Webster dictionary defines the word geek as "1: a carnival performer often billed as a wild man whose act usually includes biting the head off a live chicken or snake 2: a person often of an intellectual bent who is disliked 3: an enthusiast or expert especially in a technological field or activity," though these are only three of many definitions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek

Perhaps we are splitting hairs tho...


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> interesting Tadd. I believe the enterprise would so destroy anything the empire could throw at it. However, if we're talking hand to hand combat, the jedi would come out on top.



ARE YOU FRICKING KIDDING ME???

Imagine a squadron of TIE fighters targeting the bridge of the Enterprise. Meanwhile, Data and Wharf board a shuttlecraft to retaliate. A shuttlecraft.

Even if the saucer seperated, the victory still goes Star Wars.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

Heather is a nerd, I prefer creative philosopher who is currently not getting laid.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

hell no, theres alot of phasers on that beast.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake, you're the one who plays the oboe. 

Enterprise you can beam yourself off of. I'm with Blake on this one.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Heather said:


> Actually, Eric is right. I think the correct term is nerd.



From Wikipedia...

The definition most common among geeks themselves is: "one who is primarily motivated by passion," indicating somebody whose reasoning and decision making is always first and foremost based on his personal passions rather than things like financial reward or social acceptance. Geeks do not see the typical "geeky" interests as interesting, but as objects of passionate devotion. 

Hence the common monikers "comic book geek," "sci-fi geek," and "orchid geek." Ok, I made that last one up. 

It's been commonly held that geeks are just overly passionate fans of something and nerds are intellectual. Both are likely socially awkward. Like Blake. :evil: 

As with anything, there can be some crossover.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

A true slippertalk forum geek would know how to quote correctly, John. 

(I fixed it, you're welcome.)


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

its the BASSOON woman!! get it right!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Heather said:


> Enterprise you can beam yourself off of. I'm with Blake on this one.



If Han Solo and his blaster can't kill vader, and Luke and his blaster can't kill Vader, what makes you think a phaser is going to? 

Jean Luc would crumple like a sack of potatoes after his windpipe is crushed, and Wharf would last about four seconds in hand to hand combat with a lightsaber.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm socially awkward because I'm an ******* and hate stupid people.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> its the BASSOON woman!! get it right!



Well, okay, snaps for having *ass* built into the instrument.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

jean luc is a wuss, lets not bring next gen into this. capt kirk and his gang would kick vaders ass in a minute


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

In a firefight between Storm Troopers, and Blue-Shirted Ensigns, always bet on those with armor.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, did the forum program bleep that out??


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

Have I mentioned that George Takai is a ****in' hillarious guy?! He's the official announcer of the Howard Stern show and spends a day or two, or occasionally a week there. I wish they'd hire him full time. He has great Shatner stories too...

Jean Luc is a wuss, but he's hot for a bald guy.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> jean luc is a wuss, lets not bring next gen into this. capt kirk and his gang would kick vaders ass in a minute




Ha ha ha. Riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

under that armor is an idiot. those ensigns are crafty


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, blue shirted ensigns...we all know about them.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

umm, spocks mind power is above the force. takei is funny, saw him on will and grace


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Ensigns never make it off the planet alive! "Oh look, a rock with teeth. I think I will stand here and scream while it devours me."

If by crafty, you mean creature-fodder, I agree.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey! What do the Starship Enterprise and toilet paper have in common?

.....................................


...............................................................


...................................................................................


They both go to the outer reaches of Uranus searching for Klingons..............











Eric................pass me the chicken....................


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

its OK to be wrong John...


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> umm, spocks mind power is above the force. takei is funny, saw him on will and grace



He's really open about his sexuality also, but then being the announcer for Howard, I guess you have to be huh?


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> umm, spocks mind power is above the force.



Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Ensigns never make it off the planet alive! "Oh look, a rock with teeth. I think I will stand here and scream while it devours me."
> 
> If by crafty, you mean creature-fodder, I agree.



You seem to know a lot though, being a Trek hater. oke:


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah, whats up with the trek bashing?


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Trek is my least favorite Sci-Fi, but you pick up a few things from fat goth chicks while standing in line at a comic con dressed as Boba Fett. So I've heard.

My all time favorite Sci-Fi is The Twilight Zone, which has nothing to do with anything we are talking about.

We could also discuss how the Apes from "Planet of" could take on the Cylons from Battlestar Galactaca. Baby steps. Baby steps.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok gang. I gotta go eat dinner. 

May the force be with you.


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree, twilight kicks ass!


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Trek is my least favorite Sci-Fi, but you pick up a few things from fat goth chicks while standing in line at a comic con dressed as Boba Fett. So I've heard.



Hrm...you're saying that sort of thing a lot lately...I'm beginning to wonder how truthful you are being with us, dear. oke: 

Bon Appetit! 

I'm game for the Ape discussion tomorrow, but if it doesn't snow, I'll be at work researching foundations and rich people, and won't have time for the apes until apres 5.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

bwester said:


> I agree, twilight kicks ass!



With ya both on that one! 

*phobia alert* 
I cannot sit in the window seat of a plane that is on the wing. Guess why! 
Speaking of Shatner....


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

wasnt that on tales from the crypt?


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

No, it was TZ for sure.


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Ok gang.



Wow, now we're a gang? Maybe we should debate who WE should take on next!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Heather said:


> Wow, now we're a gang? Maybe we should debate who WE should take on next!



Just popping in for a second, but if I had a vote, it would be the Bloods. Or the Jets. Do musical gangs count?


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahh, we've hooked Mr. McG.  

Absolutely, they count!


----------



## bwester (Mar 15, 2007)

i've always wanted to do the jets scene in a mall randomly and then just disperse like nothing happened


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it just me, or could we have just had this thread between Blake, Heather and myself as a private chat?

I really thought there were more geeks present.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 16, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Is it just me, or could we have just had this thread between Blake, Heather and myself as a private chat?
> 
> I really thought there were more geeks present.



After you guys battle it out we will move in for the kill. I'm surprised you thought all forces were visible. :rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 16, 2007)

Cloaked like a Bird of Prey. You probably think Star Trek beats Star Wars too?


----------



## gore42 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm not into Star Trek or Star Wars, but I seem to have a thing for samurai films. This week, I watched the first 5 of the Kozure Okami films (Lone Wolf and Cub)... and I'm convinced that Seven Samurai is among the 5 best films ever made.

- Matt


----------



## gonewild (Mar 16, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Cloaked like a Bird of Prey. You probably think Star Trek beats Star Wars too?



Remember you had to lure me out of cloaking to get me to start posting.  

I have not seen any force that is stronger than the unseen and unused force of Q. He sure kept Picard in a bad mood with his games. After all he and his council were Gods over all worlds. But I'm not sure they would get involved?


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, who has the worm hole that we will use to get all these folks together to rumble? If i remember correctly, Star Wars is from a galaxy a long time ago, and far, far, away; and Star Trek stardates are always several hundred years in the future; and Apes is after that, after we've wrecked the whole thing. Aren't all of the Superheroes contemporary? This is a mess. Somebody sort this out so we can get on with it and figure it out. Obviously sleep deprived.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, there is a whole mess of timetraveling that would have to happen.

I dig Samurai films too, but I have only read the Lone Wolf and Cub comic series. It rocks.


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2007)

Mmmm, Rashamon...

(How 'bout that!? Nice Star Trek/Samurai reference there, eh?!)


----------



## bwester (Mar 16, 2007)

didnt capt kirk run into a planet of samuri in one of the old shows??


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 16, 2007)

bwester said:


> didnt capt kirk run into a planet of samuri in one of the old shows??



If by planet of samurai, you mean planet of half-naked, green-skinned easy women, then yes, Kirk landed on a planet of samurai.


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't think that's what he meant! :rollhappy:


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 16, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Yeah, there is a whole mess of timetraveling that would have to happen.



So we're just assuming time is linear?


----------



## li'l frog (Mar 16, 2007)

Of course not! That's why worm holes work.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes. I'll agree that Twilight Zone may possibly be the greatest of TV Sci-Fi, but then again, its some of the greatest TV period..................but lets not forget the Outer Limits, especially the first season (they only had two....).....there is nothing wrong with your TV......................................Take care, Eric


----------



## Per (Mar 16, 2007)

I know very little about comic books, but I just read in Harper's Weekly Review that Capt. America was killed, and by a sniper’s bullets no less! I guess he just fell to the bottom of this toughest-fighter list.

Also, I do not know much about Star Wars or Star Trek, but I do know that a crack team of ninjas, led by Chuck Norris, aboard a space ship pieced together from oil drums, paperclips, and duct tape (by McGuyver, of course) would give them all a run for their money. 

Or something like that...:rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 16, 2007)

Per said:


> Also, I do not know much about Star Wars or Star Trek, but I do know that a crack team of ninjas, led by Chuck Norris, aboard a space ship pieced together from oil drums, paperclips, and duct tape (by McGuyver, of course) would give them all a run for their money.



This may be the most intelligent thing written on the board this week.


----------



## bwester (Mar 16, 2007)

I second that John


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 16, 2007)

I used to have a Chuck Norris action figure. I kid you not. Back in the 80's, at the peak of his popularity, there was a short-lived cartoon series starring him. The action figures from that show were sold at Wal-mart, and I owned one of them. Does it get much more lame than that?


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.virtualtoychest.com/chucknorris/chucknorris.html

This is the one! I love the internet.


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, Chuck is now a nutjob columnist at WorldNetDaily.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 17, 2007)

I want a set of these!

http://www.virtualtoychest.com/karatekid/karatekid.html


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I want a set of these!
> 
> http://www.virtualtoychest.com/karatekid/karatekid.html



Has school fried your brain, John? You are regressing a little, dear. ity:


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 17, 2007)

To regress, you have to have grown up in the first place.


----------

